# Candles and Rats



## LoveWithRats (Jun 27, 2016)

Quick Question- I haven't been lighting candles in my room because worrying about the smoke and my rats. I have them in a walk in closet with a large window for ventilation, so I can close the door if needed. Is it safe at all to light candles in my room even when the closet door is closed? What about in the winter when I can't open windows? Thank you!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've had plenty of candles and been fine. The only worries I'd have is if they were out while the candle was lit.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Scented candles can definitely be an issue. It can scar your rats' lungs and increase the chances of your rats getting some respiratory infection. Scent free candles if you regularly open your windowns, which you need to do anyway, should be ok with moderation.


----------



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

Like Grib said, candles in a well ventilated room, in moderation should be fine.
I'd take a precaution to make sure the candles are well out of rat reach, or are at least made with non toxic ingredients. Paraffin and soy wax aren't dangerous, but other ingredients might be.

I had a rat that used to eat candles.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Beeswax candles are a good alternative to scented candles. They have a natural honey smell to them and its very faint.


----------



## Kyuubi (Jun 25, 2016)

Like the others said, as long as the room is well ventilated it should be fine unless they are very strongly scented smells.In winter I would say if you cannot open windows limit yourself to only one or two small candles at a time and make sure they are away from the cage. You can also use beeswax candles like Grotesque said, they are really nice and I don't think they would harm the rats.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually have a business making candles and so have done much research into safety 

I highly recommend NOT lighting candles in the same room as your rats.

While there is some debate, I do not feel that paraffin wax is safe enough to use. I make all soy candles myself. 

But the real issue with candles are the wicks. Nearly all wicks out there are dangerous or toxic. If you are not 100% sure of the type of wick used I would not use it. It is more common in cheap candles or ones made in some countries but you would be surprised that many more expensive or well known candles still have quite dangerous wicks. Sadly even some that say all natural and safe are still toxic. It is really quite an issue. 

I would never light a candle in the same room as my rats. I would only light them in a near by room if there was a large amount of ventilation in both rooms. 

The MUCH better alternative is to use wax melts- wick free! You can buy a wax warmer fairly inexpensive. I prefer the ones that plug in with a cord. Using soy melts with all natural oils is the safest but they are all still safer then using candles.


----------

